# C'mon Man!



## Cashout (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful day here today...70 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.

Top is down on the M3 and Dishwalla is playing on 90's on 9 on SirusXM.

Driving to the house to workout . Stopped at a red light. 

B A N G - kid in a Chevy 1500 with a grill guard runs into the back of my beautiful car!

I am furious. I get out of my car and the damage is not too bad - bumper and trunk lid will have to be replace.

I walk over to his truck and he roles up the window and locks the door. He won't get out of his truck be cause is scared.

I calmly tell him that I am not going to hurt him I just need his driver's license and insurance card.

He rolls his window down half way and hands me his information but wouldn't get out of the truck until the cop showed up.

Puts somewhat of a damper on my day.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 6, 2013)

What a little bitch... Nobody wants to own up to their shit. Dismal tide...

Sorry about the M3 brother I love driving those


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

He probably has a bumper sticker or something letting everyone know what a bad ass he is.  Or a big set of fake nuts hanging from the trailer hitch.  Or "aint skared"  airbrushed on the back glass..... 

While in reality a big dude in a euro car scares the shit out of him.  Funny, sorry about your ride though sounded like a sweet rag top.  Wifey has a BMW 645 hard top.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 6, 2013)

Best part is he probably was gonna be a hard ass....until he saw Cashout, then he became a little bitch.


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear man. Id be furious


----------



## Cashout (Feb 6, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> He probably has a bumper sticker or something letting everyone know what a bad ass he is.  Or a big set of fake nuts hanging from the trailer hitch.  Or "aint skared"  airbrushed on the back glass.....
> 
> While in reality a big dude in a euro car scares the shit out of him.  Funny, sorry about your ride though sounded like a sweet rag top.  Wifey has a BMW 645 hard top.



He was actually 22 years old about 5'8" and 150 lbs with a "Tap Out" tee shirt on.

In my instant mental analysis of the situation, I recognized that nothing beneficial would come from me beating him. 

Although, that is exactly what my emotions were encouraging me to do.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 6, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Best part is he probably was gonna be a hard ass....until he saw Cashout, then he became a little bitch.



I'm in a university town so it is dominated by these "good ole country boys" - Carhartts, Justin's, tee shirts, ball caps. They all think they are "country tough."

They have never seen tough. After 12 years here, of that much I am 100% certain.

EDIT: I am not trying to say I am some kind of tough guy. I mean that these "country tough" guys are 22 year old kids and I am a 42 year old grown man. There is a big difference - that is all I mean.


----------



## getgains (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry about the car im envyous of your instant mental analysis talent i dont think i could have been as calm you the man


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 6, 2013)

Cashout said:


> He was actually 22 years old about 5'8" and 150 lbs with a "Tap Out" tee shirt on.
> 
> In my instant mental analysis of the situation, I recognized that nothing beneficial would come from me beating him.
> 
> Although, that is exactly what my emotions were encouraging me to do.


 
Well if he had a tap out tee shirt on he must be a highly trained MMA expert. He was probably protecting you from him by staying in his car... That's probably what he went home and told himself anyway.

If I had a nickel for every idiot I see who thinks the way they dress makes them a tough guy...


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 6, 2013)

Did you get the workout in anyway?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 6, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Did you get the workout in anyway?



Home now and just about to hit it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> He probably has a bumper sticker or something letting everyone know what a bad ass he is.  Or a big set of fake nuts hanging from the trailer hitch.  Or "aint skared"  airbrushed on the back glass.....
> 
> While in reality a big dude in a euro car scares the shit out of him.  Funny, sorry about your ride though sounded like a sweet rag top.  Wifey has a BMW 645 hard top.



I'd guess a big tap out sticker on the rear window


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'd guess a big tap out sticker on the rear window



Wearing his Ed Hardy t shirt


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that. That would usually ruin any good day but just remember.......shit happens brother.  All though your first instinct and emotions is to throw the kid the beating of his life, no real good would have came for that.  If anything, thank the kid for probably giving you some great motivation to hit the workout hard (not that you need it).


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 6, 2013)

Being stopped at red light and rear ended is no joke.  Almost killed me once..Glad youre not hurt..


----------



## beasto (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn sorry about your m3 Cash, but glad that it can be fixed and wasn't severe damage. And of course that your alright and not hurt.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 6, 2013)

I lost a beautiful fully restored 67 MG Midget to this moron's twin. I am glad you are okay brother..... I'm still trying to get a physique that will scare someone .... thought I did yesterday but turns out I actually stepped on the little girls foot. Hell she's at least two - she needs to watch where she is going!

In all seriousness, watch for slipped disks, whiplash and the sort. It can be delayed brother. Sorry about the M3 damage. Fine automobile, Mrs Vette has a hardtop convertible (IS 350C) and it is making me want to go back to being topless!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 6, 2013)

First thing first, you're OK. You did the right thing by staying calm. You would have just made matters worse. Your M will be repaired, granted it may be in the shop for about a week or so. I know how you feel brother. My chargers srt was totaled when I tboned some jackass a few years ago.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry about your car Cashout.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry to hear that, but funny that he was to scared to even get out of the truck


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2013)

On a good note you put the fear of God into that kid.

What a pussy that kid is.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2013)

That kid must have saw you and prayed you didn't have a can of spinach in your pocket lol.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shitty news on the ride man... He was scared cuz he prob herd rumors of these savage ass workouts some dude name cashout outs on the net.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 6, 2013)

that sucks... at least you weren't hurt... good luck bro!


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 6, 2013)

he popped them lats out to full size and flew to that truck, no wonder the kid was scared


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bummer. Still - things are replaceable. But people are not. Glad to hear that you are ok. Its never good being involved in an accident :-(


----------



## PFM (Feb 7, 2013)

So many young people today cannot handle anything person to person, let alone man to man. He was hoping he could text you the information.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> So many young people today cannot handle anything person to person, let alone man to man. He was hoping he could text you the information.



Then Cashout would have been exposed and exploited by this kid and all his keyboard warrior friends here and abroad.  You really got lucky Cash.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 7, 2013)

I was scared Cash...you are very intimdating in that workout outfit!


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 7, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> He probably has a bumper sticker or something letting everyone know what a bad ass he is.  Or a big set of fake nuts hanging from the trailer hitch.  Or "aint skared"  airbrushed on the back glass.....
> 
> While in reality a big dude in a euro car scares the shit out of him.  Funny, sorry about your ride though sounded like a sweet rag top.  Wifey has a BMW 645 hard top.



ANYBODY in a euro car scares me. Buy a Ford.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry about the ride bro. That shit hurts I know. I hit a deer last summer in my bad ass summer toy. Glad you're ok though. SI wouldnt be the same around here with no Cashout. !SHRUGS!


----------



## R1rider (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the car Cash. Good thing it wasn't more serious and no one got hurt


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! You are all right - I am happy that it was not serious. 

All is well that ends well and I am on way way to get a copy of the police report now. I've already called his insurance agent and I'll be faxing her the report after lunch. Then I need to get the car to the dealership to get the work done. I am sure I'll have a crappy rental for a week or two but it is what it is.


----------



## Jada (Feb 7, 2013)

damn cash that sucks bro glad ur ok


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got rear ended about an hour ago.  It's snowing like crazy here and I was stopped at a light and a young guy slid into the back of me.  I have an F150 and there wasn't a scratch on it so I told the kid it was his lucky day and that he could deal with his insurance company however he wanted.  Saved him a ticket and the extra cash from having an at fault accident on his record.  Still though, kind of puts you in a mood.


----------



## g0re (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I just got rear ended about an hour ago.  It's snowing like crazy here and I was stopped at a light and a young guy slid into the back of me.  I have an F150 and there wasn't a scratch on it so I told the kid it was his lucky day and that he could deal with his insurance company however he wanted.  Saved him a ticket and the extra cash from having an at fault accident on his record.  Still though, kind of puts you in a mood.



I've done that on occasion before too.  Sometimes when there is no damage like that its not even worth the hassle of dealing with the cops.

I lightly rear ended someone at a light in my mothers car about 12 years ago when I first got my license and the lady was mad cool and said don't worry about it.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I just got rear ended about an hour ago.  It's snowing like crazy here and I was stopped at a light and a young guy slid into the back of me.  I have an F150 and there wasn't a scratch on it so I told the kid it was his lucky day and that he could deal with his insurance company however he wanted.  Saved him a ticket and the extra cash from having an at fault accident on his record.  Still though, kind of puts you in a mood.



I hope this stuff doesn't come in 3s! Who's next?

Glad you were unscathed and your vehicle wasn't damage.

Got my police report this afternoon and faxed it in. Trying to schedule with the BMW dealership to get the work done. Looks like it will take about a week to do it.


----------



## Yaya (May 31, 2018)

That sucks bro!!

Is it fixed yet ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 31, 2018)

*bump*

Need answers...


----------

